# Schlamm absaugen, aber wie?



## citizen (6. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, mein Name ist Sabine und ich bin neu hier im Forum. Habe auch gleich eine Frage: Mein Teich (ca. 18qm / 20000l ) ist mit 10 Kois besetzt und jetzt 2 Jahre alt, der Boden ist schon sichtbar mit viel Schlamm überzogen. Ich habe mir nun einen Schlammsauger gekauft (Güde Schlammsauger 1600W), der ist heute gekommen und macht zwar Krach aber saugt nicht bzw. kaum. Taugt nun der Sauger nichts, mache ich was falsch oder muss ich doch das Wasser komplett austauschen? So wie es jetzt ist kanns jedenfalls nicht bleiben, jedesmal wenn es Futter gibt und die kleinen kommen angeschossen wirbeln sie so viel Schlamm auf das man nichts mehr erkennen kann. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!

Danke, Sabine


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, aber wie?*

Servus Sabine

Herzlich Willkommen 

Bitte keinen Wasserwechsel durchführen, denn jetzt hast ein fast eingelaufenes System  . 
Welchen Bodengrund hast denn, Sand, Kies oder garnichts ?

Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht, wie das geht kannst hier nachlesen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## citizen (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, aber wie?*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist ja eine Superschnelle Reaktion! Also ich füge unten mal 2 Bilder ein (hoffentlich klappt´s), einmal ein kleiner Ausschnitt wo man nichts sieht weil ebend alles verschlammt ist und einmal eine totale. Am Boden ist etwas mittelgrober Kies, aber nicht wirklich viel, eher partiell mal hier und mal da eine Handvoll, sonst nichts. 2 Seerosen, 2 __ Lilien und im Flachwasser __ Vergißmeinicht, "__ Wasserpest" und andere kleine Pflanzen. Das __ Schilf am hinteren Ende befindet sich im "Oberteich", da läuft das Wasser nach dem Filter zuerst rein und dann über einen kleinen Wasserfall in den Teich.
Was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank, Sabine


----------



## Dodi (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, aber wie?*

Hallo Sabine!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum! Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast!

Zu Deinem Problem:
Eigentlich müsste der Schlammsauger das schaffen - wie tief ist denn der Teich? Geht irgendetwas aus der Bedienungsanleitung hervor, bis zu welcher Wassertiefe der noch ansaugt? Da Du nur wenig Kies am Grund hast, dürfte das Saugen gut funktionieren. - Leider kenne ich den Sauger von "Güde" nicht - ich habe einen Oase Aquamax, der schafft mit den Verlängerungsstücken auf jeden Fall 1,70 m Tiefe (wie bei mir) und lt. Beschreibung auch noch mehr.
Vielleicht solltest Du mal versuchen, Dir einen Sauger aus dem Fachmarkt zu leihen, um die Saugleistung mit Deinem zu vergleichen. - Unter Umständen kannst Du Deinen dann ja zurückgeben, wenn er nichts taugt.

Sonst hilft wohl nur: nächstes Frühjahr abpumpen, reinigen und neu befüllen.

Viel Spaß hier bei uns im Forum!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen, aber wie?*

Hallo Sabine,

saugt er denn ordentlich, wenn Du das Ansaugrohr in schlammfreies Wasser führst? Wenn er überhaupt nicht saugt, dann ist er wohl defekt oder vom ersten Versuch verstopft. Dass Du die Anschlüsse von Saug- und Ablaufschlauch richtig gesteckt hast, nehme ich an, denn sonst hätte Dein Sauger außer Lärm gar nichts gemacht,- das ist mir nämlich beim ersten Saugversuch passiert, weil es bei meinem Sauger keine Kennzeichnung gibt. 

Ich hoffe, Du bringst das Gerät bald in Gang.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------

